# Side pains feels like a trapped nerve



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Hi 

I am getting desperate for help and at a total loss. 

Ill try and keep it as short as I can but its a bit of a long story.......

Firstly my pregnancy has been quite difficult from the start, from week 4 I had overwhelming sickness to the point where I was moinitored as to whether I needed a hospital stay and drip. Then at 7 weeks I found out that we were having twins. 
At 8 weeks I had a rather heavy bleed, but after being scanned I was told that both babies were fine and there seemed to be no cause for the bleed. 
Totally worried me and Dh paid private for another 2 scans at 9 weeks and 11 weeks, both scans were fine. The sonographer had a look around on the scan and said that there seemed to be a dark area on my left hand side. For four weeks after the bleed I had lots of brown discharge which took me to A and E twice. Both times I was sent away and told not to worry. 

I then had my 12 week scan and was told everything was fine. Then me and dh decided to have another private scan at 17 weeks. Which sady showed that I had had a missed miscarriage of one of the twins at around 12-13 weeks. Obviuously we were shocked and devastated, but relieved that the other twin was progressing well. The consulatant that did my scan told me not to worry about the twin that had not survived and that my body would gradually re-absorb the fetus and that the other twin would be fine. 

All the way through the pregnancy from about 9 weeks onwards I had been experiencing back ache and side ( left hand side) ache. I put it down to round ligament pain, and stretching. But since we found out about the mmc the pain has been getting gradually worse and it now feels like pulling but also like electric shocks/trapped nerve feeling or that Im having an injection between my naval and my hip bone. Also Im having milder shock type feelings in my vagina.

I had rang my midwife (who is useless) three times before I actually spoke with her and she booked me into the epac . I had a scan there yesterday and they said that they cant see any cause for the pain and that the baby is doing fine and that the other fetus is still there. 
I spoke with a nurse after who said that there is a possibility that I will actually miscarry the twin that didnt survive in terms of a bleed which will then put the other baby at risk, which totally conflicts with what the private consulatant said. 
Also when  I asked what the pain might be she said she didnt know, and that I should just wait and see. 

Its been so difficult from actually going through treatment to getting this far only not to have any answers about what this strange pain is, and just that I have to wait and see if I loose the other baby. 

I just dont feel that the healthcare service to helping me enough and that because they have done a scan and its ok at the moment they dont want to help me find a cause for this pain, or point me in the direction of someone that could help. 

Basically what Im asking is : have you any ideas of what this sensations could be? and if its ligament pain or bowel related or a trapped nerve how could I confirm this?

Sorry for such a long message but I dont feel like I have anywhere else to turn. 
Thanks
DSH X X


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm sorry that you've been through so much.  
It does sound like ligament pain, although it's difficult to say without seeing you. 
I would have agreed with the initial advice that the other fetus would be reabsorbed into the uterus. 
I think you could do with ringing the antenatal clinic tomorrow and asking for an appointment to see your consultant, and talking everything over with him/her,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## dsh (Apr 2, 2009)

Just wanted to say what the pain was. It turns out my hip was out if aligment and I had to have physio, since the phsyio, the pain has stopped.


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Ouch! Glad you have got sorted xx


----------

